# Floats for santee cooper rigs?



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I have not used one of these rigs yet but am interested. Probably will be drifting in kayak for blues and channels at Hoover. I bought some crappie floats with pegs. Are these suitable or what do you guys prefer. I've always used a slip rig but I'm looking to get the bait up out of the muck a little.
Thanks in advance. How big of float ? I'm assuming as small as you can use to float up whatever bait you have?


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I use 3 inch foam floats with pegs or demon dragons with a 3 way set up with the weight hanging down a little to give you some more lift on ur bait. That seems to get it off of the bottom a little better.


----------

